# Schlumberger



## راشد البلوشي (11 فبراير 2010)

hey guys here is Petrel and Eclipse in various versions
2007v
2008v
2009v​ 
the link in attached​ 
Notes
Dont forget to remember me in ur kind prays​


----------



## mojahid (13 فبراير 2010)

thanks Rashid , if you have some illustration or any papers or books for Eclips plz , upload it ..
Regards


----------



## فراس الشمري العراق (15 فبراير 2010)

Thank a lot ,also if you can help ,I need PVTi and SCAL


----------



## elbeltagi (21 فبراير 2010)

mashkooooooooooooooooooooooooor my brother


----------



## elbeltagi (22 فبراير 2010)

mashkoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## GeoOo (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخى الحبيب


----------



## راشد البلوشي (23 فبراير 2010)

tnxxxxxxxxxxxxxx dear


----------



## mommed89 (25 فبراير 2010)

*thanks a lot*

thank you man very much


----------



## A.Ashour (26 فبراير 2010)

thnxxxxxxx


----------



## راشد البلوشي (26 فبراير 2010)

mosttttttttttttttttt welcome dear


----------



## benyou (2 مارس 2010)

*thank you man very much*


----------



## ISMAIL_WAKEEL (2 مارس 2010)

Thanks alot


----------



## khalednour (2 مارس 2010)

Thanks.. I've been looking all over for this


----------



## راشد البلوشي (3 مارس 2010)

u r mooooost welcome bro..
best of luck


----------



## mohass (7 مارس 2010)

thaannnnnnnnnnnkssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## eng-sari (23 مارس 2010)

*وين البرنامج صار لي فترة ادور علية
*


----------



## راشد البلوشي (24 مارس 2010)

eng-sari قال:


> *وين البرنامج صار لي فترة ادور علية*


 

hey dear... check in attached anyway here i ll put link for u 

http://petrelupdates.sis.slb.com/20091.htm

tnx and kind regard

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 مارس 2010)

thnx alot



> Dont forget to remember me in ur kind prays


may allah forgive you for all ur faults..ameen


----------



## راشد البلوشي (2 أبريل 2010)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> thnx alot
> 
> 
> may allah forgive you for all ur faults..ameen


 



Amin ya rab..

rabna ye7fazk o ya36ik al3afia

teslam yal'3ali


----------



## محمد حسن كمال (6 أبريل 2010)

انا مش عارف اشغل بتريل 2008 لو حد يقدر يساعد يا ريت
و محتاج كراك كمان


----------



## راشد البلوشي (8 أبريل 2010)

محمد حسن كمال قال:


> انا مش عارف اشغل بتريل 2008 لو حد يقدر يساعد يا ريت
> و محتاج كراك كمان


 

hi dear M. Kamal

download the petrel 2008 as i thread it in this forum

and use this cracked part of petrel 2008.1 which is in attached

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## محمد الفيلكاوي (13 أبريل 2010)

Thanks


----------



## houssy (14 أبريل 2010)

thiiiiiiiiiiiink uuuuu


----------



## Ivan Al-Jeburi (14 أبريل 2010)

Petrel 2009.1

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/6391105/3d5df6bb/sharing.html?rnd=36
if you need any help just contact me

[email protected]


----------



## moh_geology (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يالحبيب على المعلومات الجميلة التي تبي الناس كلهم يتعلمون


----------



## شريف11 (16 أبريل 2010)

الملفات محمية بكلمة مرور هل من الممكن الحصول عليها


----------



## راشد البلوشي (16 أبريل 2010)

شريف11 قال:


> الملفات محمية بكلمة مرور هل من الممكن الحصول عليها


 


the password is "iraqi_forever".. enjoy using Petrel 2009.1


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## شريف11 (17 أبريل 2010)

راشد البلوشي قال:


> the password is "iraqi_forever".. Enjoy using petrel 2009.1



شكرا لردك اخي العزيز ولكن للاسف لاتعمل


----------



## راشد البلوشي (17 أبريل 2010)

شريف11 قال:


> شكرا لردك اخي العزيز ولكن للاسف لاتعمل


 

hi dear sharif

i donwloaded same petrel 2009.1 frm same account the password is same..

iraqi_forever

but b sure that everyparts r correctly download..and ur all parts should b together then u can run them otherwise no way

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## شريف11 (18 أبريل 2010)

راشد البلوشي قال:


> hi dear sharif
> 
> i donwloaded same petrel 2009.1 frm same account the password is same..
> 
> ...



للاسف لا تعمنل مطلقا

! G:\Petrel\Petrel 2009\Petrel 2009.1.part1.rar: CRC failed in the encrypted file Petrel2009_Medicine\Petrel2009_Medicine\Installation guide.txt (wrong password ?)
! G:\Petrel\Petrel 2009\Petrel 2009.1.part1.rar: CRC failed in the encrypted file Petrel2009_Medicine\Petrel2009_Medicine\license.dat (wrong password ?)
! G:\Petrel\Petrel 2009\Petrel 2009.1.part1.rar: CRC failed in the encrypted file Petrel2009_Medicine\Petrel2009_Medicine\loader.exe (wrong password ?)
! G:\Petrel\Petrel 2009\Petrel 2009.1.part1.rar: CRC failed in the encrypted file Petrel2009_Medicine\Petrel2009_Medicine\Petrel.exe (wrong password ?)
! G:\Petrel\Petrel 2009\Petrel 2009.1.part1.rar: CRC failed in the encrypted file Petrel2009_Medicine\Petrel2009_Medicine\PrimLicense.dll (wrong password ?)


----------



## راشد البلوشي (19 أبريل 2010)

hey dear.. 

did u kept all parts of petrel together?? the parts should be together in one folder.. then u click only on Part one to extract.. it will automaticly ll ectract only one file.. that is sum of all parts.. 
anyway... if the password is something else thn iraqi_forever
so contact Mr. ivan aljeburi..
cuz he posted petrel 2009.1

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## Ivan Al-Jeburi (5 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
كلمة المرور ل petrel هي

PMLucas12345

انا اسف جدا على التاخير بالرد عليكم


----------



## راشد البلوشي (6 مايو 2010)

Ivan Al-Jeburi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كلمة المرور ل petrel هي
> 
> PMLucas12345
> ...


 

Tnx alot dear Ivan Al-Jeburi for providing the password


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (9 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ragee (11 مايو 2010)

tahnkssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## englaithm (14 مايو 2010)

shokraaan


----------



## راشد البلوشي (15 مايو 2010)

ur most welcome.. wish all of u best of lucks


----------



## الحسكاوي (17 مايو 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج ونرجو اضافة برنامج جيوفريم اذا كان ذلك ممكنا


----------



## راشد البلوشي (19 مايو 2010)

الحسكاوي قال:


> مشكور على البرنامج ونرجو اضافة برنامج جيوفريم اذا كان ذلك ممكنا


 

dear al7askawi..

3afalak 6ayib.. jst let me knw wht software do u want??

inshallah i ll do my best to provide u..

regards

Rashid AlBalushi


----------



## الحسكاوي (28 مايو 2010)

thanke you for ur help


----------



## راشد البلوشي (29 مايو 2010)

ur most welcome dear


----------



## ask__007 (1 يونيو 2010)

thxxxxxxx


----------



## ask__007 (1 يونيو 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## راشد البلوشي (1 يونيو 2010)

most welcome


----------



## wesawa (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا كثيرا ولكنني لا اري الرابط


----------



## راشد البلوشي (4 يونيو 2010)

go to 1st page u ll find it out..

regards


----------



## eng.idc (6 يونيو 2010)

thank u so much


----------



## راشد البلوشي (6 يونيو 2010)

most welcome dear


----------



## batruna (8 يوليو 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx a lot


----------



## راشد البلوشي (14 يوليو 2010)

ur most welcome


----------



## bilalmalik (19 يوليو 2010)

Thanx for this nice thread........... if u could post the link for textbook including complete illustration and guidance for _Mud Man_ i will be very thankfull.


----------



## مهندس ساهر (22 يوليو 2010)

مشطووووووووووووووووور


----------



## kkaa (23 يوليو 2010)

thanks


----------



## عدنان احمد (23 يوليو 2010)

thankssssss


----------



## habeb_82 (24 يوليو 2010)

*mashkooooooooooooooooooooooooor *


----------



## راشد البلوشي (25 يوليو 2010)

all the best of lucks dear


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (2 أغسطس 2010)

Thanks


----------



## راشد البلوشي (2 أغسطس 2010)

ur most welcome dear


----------



## mosab84 (5 أغسطس 2010)

thank u


----------



## راشد البلوشي (5 أغسطس 2010)

best of lucks


----------



## softknight13 (9 أغسطس 2010)

*شباب الي عنده petrel 2009 license شغال خلي ينطينه 

مشكوريييييييييين




*


----------



## فارس740 (16 أغسطس 2010)

إلــف شكـــر


----------



## sayedattea (23 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا زووووق


----------



## laith_80 (24 أغسطس 2010)

thaaaaaaanks


----------



## Jucsom (29 أغسطس 2010)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank ya man


----------



## ali_shalaby (16 سبتمبر 2010)

Thanks alot for the program, God bless you all


----------



## التمظفر (21 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you a lot man


----------



## ab445 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*jazaka allah khier*

jazak allah khir


----------



## Magdi.Mubarak (6 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## drilling engineer (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ألروابط اللى فى لصورة مش شغالة معايا يا جدعان .. 

حد يدينى الروابط اللى حمل بيها البرامج دى لانى محتاجها


----------



## drilling engineer (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عارف أحمل

ياريت حد يحط روابط شغالة


----------



## أبو النعمان (9 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks alotttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## عي محمد الطيب (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## مايكروتك (25 ديسمبر 2010)

تحية طيبة 
سلامي الى الاخ rashid &IVAN 
ارجو منكم تزويدي برابط بديل عن الرابط 7 حيث ان الرابط الاخير السابع لا يعمل مع اني حملت الروابط ال 6 الاخرى بنجاح واكون شاكر لجهودكم وللمنتدى


----------



## cobaltin1 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

big thnx friend


----------



## javed (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز، وذلك بفضل لمساعدة كل واحد منا، فإن البرنامج يعمل بشكل جيد. يمكنك من فضلك قل كيفية فتح ecliipse، officee، الخ floviz من النوء لأن ذلك لا يحدث.


----------



## elbeltagi (31 ديسمبر 2010)

mashkoooooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## bracklion (4 يناير 2011)

شكوررررررررررر جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## باقر النصوري (6 يناير 2011)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkk uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## داليا محمود ادم (10 يناير 2011)

عفوا ما بيظهر عندي اي رابط


----------



## ashraf09 (22 فبراير 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## safa aldin (3 مارس 2011)

الرجاء اعادة رفع الملفات على سيرفر مثل mediafire ولكم الأجر و الإحسان من الله سبحانه


----------



## elloco1031 (4 مارس 2011)

Thanks


----------



## yemenfalcon (6 مارس 2011)

I did't find the link ,so could you please send it that again .Thanks very much.


----------



## Abanob_pepo_2010 (6 مارس 2011)

ma3lesh ana mesh 3aref ezay a3mel download lel program we howa atached fen bezabt momken teshra7ly 3ashan ana me7tagoo awyyyyyyyyy plzzzzzz


----------



## jawadkzm (9 مارس 2011)

thank you my frend
thank you for all


----------



## jawadkzm (9 مارس 2011)

mashkooooooooooooooooooooooooor my brother


----------



## ssppiikkyy (9 مارس 2011)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ecc1010 (11 مارس 2011)

*جزززاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## jawadkzm (14 مارس 2011)

thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you


----------



## jefferson (14 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## M-tayeb (26 مارس 2011)

لم أجد شيئ مع الاسف؟


----------



## mhelmy (28 مارس 2011)

*مشكور*


----------



## aldambi (29 مارس 2011)

راشد البلوشي قال:


> hey guys here is petrel and eclipse in various versions
> 
> 2007v
> 2008v
> ...


 من وين التحميل يا اخي راشد لو سمحت
ومشكور على المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zbjs4moh (31 مارس 2011)

thankx very much


----------



## houtta180 (3 أبريل 2011)

where is it??


----------



## ِalber wadea (8 أبريل 2011)

thank you for your efforts.....


----------



## راسل م (12 أبريل 2011)

sbasebo bolshoe


----------



## ashraf_kh (13 أبريل 2011)

الله أكبر


----------



## salehhammed (13 أبريل 2011)

stay well and protected


----------



## Eissa Hussein (17 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن البسورد للبرنامج eclipse 2009 2
وبارك الله فيكم وغفر لوالديكم


----------



## m.elnagdy90 (17 أبريل 2011)

thnx


----------



## joyasho (18 أبريل 2011)

*thnx *


----------



## amostafa7 (18 أبريل 2011)

many thanksssss


----------



## crack05 (19 أبريل 2011)

I cant see link why ??


----------



## wael wahba (28 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## baveciwan (28 أبريل 2011)

thks


----------



## Bu_layali (1 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مناف عباس (8 مايو 2011)

Thanks


----------



## sithory (11 مايو 2011)

thanksssss


----------



## مناف عباس (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## smartseager7 (14 يونيو 2011)

thaaaaaaaanx


----------



## Nabeel Rabadi (14 يونيو 2011)

Thank you very very very much for your effort


----------



## eng.eslam7alawany (19 يونيو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ابو نونة (21 يونيو 2011)

i cant see the links
if there is some error


----------



## ابو نونة (21 يونيو 2011)

i think i need to increase my number of writing
or something else
and i hope to see the links


----------



## ابو نونة (21 يونيو 2011)

thanxxxx


----------



## seren85 (21 يونيو 2011)

عفوا اخ راشد اريد رابط التحميل لبرنامج eclipse و interactive petrophysics حضرتك ذكرت انه في attached ولكن لا اعرف اين
اجده........ارجو المساعده


----------



## validz (23 يونيو 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## juanseferrer (27 يونيو 2011)

Thanks a lot for sharing Sr


----------



## alhaim24 (27 يونيو 2011)

*مشكور أخى الحبيب*​


----------



## Ayman Khwaga (4 يوليو 2011)

thanks a lot


----------



## en.ahmed saber (7 يوليو 2011)

thanksssssss


----------



## Abdulatif Ahmed (12 يوليو 2011)

*ارجوا المساعده*

اخواني مهندسي البترول هل يوجد لدى احدكم Petrel 2010
ارجوا المساعده


----------



## J.Geology (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## أسامة محمد رشاد (20 يوليو 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا كثيرا


----------



## zagalilo (26 يوليو 2011)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## التمظفر (26 يوليو 2011)

mosttttttttttttttttt welcome dear


----------



## ahmedsamcad (29 يوليو 2011)

many thanks sir


----------



## ahmedsamcad (29 يوليو 2011)

انا مش لاقي المرفقات لو سمحت حد يقولي هي فين؟


----------



## ahmedzzein (15 أغسطس 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tmncaesar (18 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## ضياء حسني (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ان خير من يجازي عباده


----------



## Pet.Gamal (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جارى التحميل و التجربة
و ربنا يجازيك خيرا


----------



## himi.39 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ageo (25 سبتمبر 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## FOUEDCA (26 سبتمبر 2011)

Thkssss


----------



## hisham991 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

many thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ralokaley (8 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuu Brother


----------



## ghassan77 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

لThinks


----------



## osmanrashid (18 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## osmanrashid (18 أكتوبر 2011)

where can I find the attachement?


----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (27 أكتوبر 2011)

guys i cant find the attachments .... can u please help me find it


----------



## wadah1111 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

Mashkor akhy 3al link


----------



## marwan2022 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

where that attached ?


----------



## Anwar_en (24 نوفمبر 2011)

Thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Abdulatif Ahmed (24 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي راشد ماذا عن 2010 Petrel


----------



## nasa.iraq (25 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز راشد البلوشي : 
الرابط لا يظهر عندي ممكن اتعيد المحاولة :
وشكرا لك


----------



## harkeyshamal (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*shkran*

shukrannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## ami.luck (8 ديسمبر 2011)

link is not available can u send the at [email protected] or put it again on site


----------



## abdellah degaa (19 ديسمبر 2011)

ممممممممممممسسكور


----------



## mabedi2012 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*mashkoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## بنت_اليمن (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## medopet (30 ديسمبر 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## medopet (30 ديسمبر 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## moaid_2012 (1 يناير 2012)

*thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss*


----------



## muhammadsami86 (17 يناير 2012)

لو سمحت
أين الرابط


----------



## eliker bahij (20 يناير 2012)

Thankssss for you .


----------



## aliwa2012 (24 يناير 2012)

files.mail.ru/0JQKTM this link is for petrel 2009 1.1 and 100% working 
http://e.mail.ru/cgi-bin/getattach?...3305730000000638;0;1&mode=attachment&channel= 
and the other link is for loader .exe just copy and paste i and it has to be working as long as you work with petrel and never close it


----------



## aliwa2012 (24 يناير 2012)

and if you face any trouble please contact me in [email protected] and please if any pne have eclipse 2009 working license please send it to me


----------



## aliwa2012 (24 يناير 2012)

i dont see any links


----------



## aliwa2012 (24 يناير 2012)

where are those links guys


----------



## aliwa2012 (24 يناير 2012)

aliwa2012 قال:


> files.mail.ru/0jqktm this link is for petrel 2009 1.1 and 100% working
> http://e.mail.ru/cgi-bin/getattach?...3305730000000638;0;1&mode=attachment&channel=
> and the other link is for loader .exe just copy and paste i and it has to be working as long as you work with petrel and never close it





:10:


----------



## قاهر البنات (7 فبراير 2012)

thx


----------



## eviltemo88 (8 فبراير 2012)

thanx man bas al link mosh zaher


----------



## alialrahim (9 فبراير 2012)

Thanks


----------



## alialrahim (9 فبراير 2012)

I do not see any link


----------



## hilalhq (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكور....


----------



## hilalhq (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكوور ....


----------



## سامر الحساني (16 فبراير 2012)

i cannot find the link


----------



## سامر الحساني (16 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووور


----------



## salbel (16 فبراير 2012)

يا شباب ممكن تفهمونى كيف اطلع الروابط لأنى جديد فى المنتدى وما اعرف كيف


----------



## letaief barhoum (23 فبراير 2012)

thanks but where are the attached :'(((((((((((((((((


----------



## engamero (4 مارس 2012)

thanxxxxxxxx alot


----------



## فراس الشمري العراق (8 مارس 2012)

*i cannot find the link*​


----------



## do123mo123 (10 مارس 2012)

Thanks a lot


----------



## NIZAR11 (10 أبريل 2012)

*لو سمحت
أين الرابط*


----------



## NIZAR11 (10 أبريل 2012)

thank you


----------



## me1212 (19 أبريل 2012)

thank you man


----------



## yemenfalcon (29 أبريل 2012)

I don't find the link ,could you please send it ?.Thanks


----------



## lucho99 (6 مايو 2012)

thanks but where are the attached please


----------



## alberdi (7 مايو 2012)

Thanks a lot could u help me please u have the guide for install medicine for eclipse 2010 i got someone but i dont know what to do


----------



## ghanou75 (9 مايو 2012)

thanks a lot rached


----------



## yafattah (19 مايو 2012)

*coukran*



راشد البلوشي قال:


> Allah yeberek feeeeeeeek


----------



## مدحت صبرى (3 يونيو 2012)

*ممكن البسورد للبرنامج *


----------



## فراس الشمري العراق (14 يونيو 2012)

رجاءً اين الرابط


----------



## DJO (5 يوليو 2012)

thank you


----------



## mecachraf (10 أغسطس 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaks


----------



## eng.shanshool (10 أغسطس 2012)

thanks


----------



## bilaldz (21 أكتوبر 2012)

thnkx alot


----------



## petrol1 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااا بس اين الروابط’’????????????????????


----------



## fateh.kobe (20 ديسمبر 2012)

thank you so much but where is the Link please


----------



## amsk10 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## Mohamed Elias (10 يناير 2013)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## sabaoil (11 يناير 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (17 يناير 2013)

guys where is the attachment >>>>> i cant find it


----------



## wks316 (23 يناير 2013)

اخي العزيز اين الروابط


----------



## tarek.7assan (8 فبراير 2013)

Thank you Very Much


----------



## theoilking (9 مارس 2013)

thank u


----------



## theoilking (9 مارس 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eng.dhafer999 (10 مارس 2013)

مكووووووووووووور حبيبي


----------



## aljowder (10 مارس 2013)

thanxxxxxx alot


----------



## ouldrhina7 (21 مارس 2013)

? Please brothers anyone has Merak peep or the password of that of 2007.1 at 4shared


----------



## eliker bahij (8 أبريل 2013)

Nothing is attached . ​


----------



## kaniya-zelal (16 أبريل 2013)

اخ راشد بس متمني شي مرة بلاقي في روابط بالملحقات لم اجد رابط واحد في مواضيعك حتى الان


----------



## kumati (20 أبريل 2013)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## eliker bahij (21 أبريل 2013)

Thanksssssssssss 4 sharing . It is a great job.​


----------



## angel_mercy (21 مايو 2013)

thankxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## geofarid (26 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله


----------



## tearnet (4 يونيو 2013)

thank you and well done


----------



## ouldrhina7 (8 يوليو 2013)

How to send a thread. Please guide to benefit from the forum
جزاكم الله وادعوا لاهل مصر خيرا


----------



## ouldrhina7 (12 يوليو 2013)

لدي نسخة من برنامج peep 2007.1 لكن لم استطع تثبيته فهل من مساعدة?


----------



## ouldrhina7 (13 يوليو 2013)

يا سارية الجبل
هل من مجيب license file merak peep 2007


----------



## ouldrhina7 (13 يوليو 2013)

Brothers,
in which version of Eclipse available! PEEP has been distributed with license? Was it 2007, 2008 or 2009? Please help. اخوكم في الله ورمضان مبرور


----------



## hadijoon1111 (2 سبتمبر 2013)

where can I find the attachement?​
​


----------



## petroking (5 أكتوبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## eng mohammed salah (9 نوفمبر 2013)

dfyhsfh


----------



## aljowder (11 نوفمبر 2013)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## petrol1 (27 فبراير 2014)

links???????????????????????????
thanks


----------



## NOC_engineer (27 فبراير 2014)

go to this page, and you will find all the 10 CDs in NEW active links:
الكورس التدريبي لشركة شلومبرجر 10 أقراص وبروابط جديدة


----------



## dozaa (6 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور حياك الله اخي


----------



## kazankarwan (4 نوفمبر 2014)

hello guys i cant find the download link of the petrel can any one help me جزاکم الله‌ خيرا


----------



## faresesmat (22 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (8 أبريل 2015)

اتمنى تجيديد الروابط


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (8 أبريل 2015)

مشكور اخي الحبيب


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (8 أبريل 2015)

مشكور


----------



## jassem.m (29 أبريل 2015)

thankssssss


----------

